# A healthy fatburner?



## Anthony (Sep 24, 2008)

Sup SS

I've been thinking a lot about fat-burning supplements, and frankly, I have no idea where to start. 
The past month I've been doing both resistance training and interval training, and I'm losing a lot of fat. I want to maximize my losses to the full potential.
My only experience with supplements is whey powder, which I take after every workout.

I have no idea what's right about fat burning supplements. Which ones are healthy? Should I even be taking a fat burning supplement? 

I guess my views on fat burners are slightly bias, as my only experience with them is knowing friends who have taken the ones advertised on TV and in tabloids, and having their moods and disposition completely fucked up.

At the same time I have to think, "whats so different between taking something to enhance muscle growth, and taking something to enhance fat burning?".


----------



## -K4G- (Sep 24, 2008)

This http://www.flexonline.com/supplements_top_ten/nutrition/71 might help you if you're afraid of taking stuff like hydroxycut.

But the best is following these basic 'rules'. http://www.flexonline.com/diet_rapid_guide_weight_fat_loss_carbs_cardio_water_training_change_body/nutrition/86


Good luck!


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2008)

Man just be patient with the weight loss. I guess caffeine helps but the fat burning stuff seems like a silly waste of lots of money, especially when you'll get the same results either way.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks man. As far as the second link goes, I follow most of that stuff already, so it was good to see I'm heading in the right direction.



I have all the patience in the world, I just want to maximize what I am doing. I see nothing wrong with trying to speed up results healthily.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 24, 2008)

Decide your hourly wage, then see how much the over priced 'fat burning' supplements cost, then divide that by your wage. Round that figure up and then do that many extra hours of aerobics each week! :wink:


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 24, 2008)

There's always Hydroxycut Hardcore!

There's another company out there that's on the "cutting edge" that has a lot of stuff that's not NCAA approved, and you could try some of their stuff. I've always steered clear of fat burners anyway.

www.cellucor.com

I hear their D4 Thermal Shock is some pretty heavy duty stuff! I have a bunch of samples here of a lot of their products, I just haven't bothered with some of them. They also have non-stimulant fat burners and "thyroid adjusters".

Chromium and L-Carnitine are pretty readily available and would probably be a good supplement to what you're doing now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 25, 2008)

Also just a thought, but if you're only 16 I wouldn't advise taking stuff like hydroxycut or creatine supplements. Your body is still growing and there's really no reason you should have to be 100% cut at that age.  Just throwing that out there, keep to aerobic workouts until your body matures a bit more and if you're still having issues burning fat at that point, then you might want to look into supplements.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> Also just a thought, but if you're only 16 I wouldn't advise taking stuff like hydroxycut or creatine supplements. Your body is still growing and there's really no reason you should have to be 100% cut at that age.  Just throwing that out there, keep to aerobic workouts until your body matures a bit more and if you're still having issues burning fat at that point, then you might want to look into supplements.



Haha, I'm not talking about being 100% cut, I'm just wondering what would be a safe equivalent, like whey to building muscle. 

What about Green Tea Extract?


----------



## Jason (Sep 26, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Haha, I'm not talking about being 100% cut, I'm just wondering what would be a safe equivalent, like whey to building muscle.
> 
> What about Green Tea Extract?



Green Tea works. 

One of the only "true" fat burners I know of is L-Carnitine. Fuck stuff like Hydroxycut hardcore and that stuff.


----------



## Jason (Sep 26, 2008)

I suggest the one from Now foods. They have really really good quality.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't worry about supplements. Work on improving your diet. No matter how good you think it is, it can probably be improved on.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2008)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> Don't worry about supplements. Work on improving your diet. No matter how good you think it is, it can probably be improved on.



Yeah, I'm well aware. I keep a pretty clean diet now, a huge change from, well, pretty much the shit I used to eat all my life. 6 meals a day.


I'll reply to more posts tomorrow, I'm beat right now. Thanks guys, goodnight.


----------



## dayNage (Nov 21, 2008)

Caffeine just makes you fidgety so you burn more calories.


----------



## willith (Nov 22, 2008)

dayNage said:


> Caffeine just makes you fidgety so you burn more calories.



Yeah, that's a solid scientific explanation... 


Hot*Rox by Biotest is probably the best or second best fat burning supp (now that ephedra is illegal again) The old Ripped Fuel when it had ephedra in it worked really well. I don't know how it is now. Hydroxycut and Hydroxycut hardcore are a complete waste.

I think with one bottle of hot*rox I lost about 10lbs, mostly fat- strength definitely down with the weight loss though. If strength loss is an issue, I'd suggest something else....


----------



## Labrie (Nov 22, 2008)

You guys can bash hydroxycut all you want but that shit works. I've never had a need to use it but I've seen guys I work out with drop 20-30lbs easy while using it. But at 16, I wouldn't recommend using fat burners. I'd also stay away from creatine as that will make you gain weight. If you're using protein then I'd recommend using a protein isolate instead of a regular whey concentrate. The isolate is more pure protein (usually 80-90&#37 whereas the whey concentrate has more carbs and fat in it.


----------



## willith (Nov 22, 2008)

Labrie said:


> You guys can bash hydroxycut all you want but that shit works. I've never had a need to use it but I've seen guys I work out with drop 20-30lbs easy while using it. But at 16, I wouldn't recommend using fat burners. I'd also stay away from creatine as that will make you gain weight. If you're using protein then I'd recommend using a protein isolate instead of a regular whey concentrate. The isolate is more pure protein (usually 80-90%) whereas the whey concentrate has more carbs and fat in it.




LOL, you're clueless- Isolate is a WHEY PROTEIN; (Whey isolate, Whey concentrate):


"Stay away from creatine, it will make you gain weight"- lulz, you do know your body PRODUCES CREATINE NATURALLY RIGHT? You don't gain any weight from taking creatine- You temporarily retain water, that leaves when you stop taking it. It's ideal for muscle recovery.


Hate to break it to you, but if your "buddies" lost "20-30 lbs" on hydroxycut- that's not _all_ they were using. Haha, not just lost- but EASILY lost. Right, right. Even using Winstrol, 20-30 lbs would be a phenomenal (and probably dangerous) drop in weight for a month or two.


"I've never used it....but I know it works!!"


----------



## Labrie (Nov 22, 2008)

willith said:


> LOL, you're clueless- Isolate is a WHEY PROTEIN; (Whey isolate, Whey concentrate):
> 
> 
> "Stay away from creatine, it will make you gain weight"- lulz, you do know your body PRODUCES CREATINE NATURALLY RIGHT? You don't gain any weight from taking creatine- You temporarily retain water, that leaves when you stop taking it. It's ideal for muscle recovery.
> ...





I'm clueless eh? Where did I say that protein isolate isn't whey? I was simply stating the differences between isolate and concentrate, so calm the fuck down.

Yes creatine is naturally produced by the body but creatine supplement is meant to help you gain muscle strength and size and in turn making you gain weight. Creatine monohydrate causes water retention but there are other types of creatine that don't. I've tried all types of creatine and I've noticed gains using each type, although the gains do differ. The whole point of creatine is to gain muscle mass, so why you would even refute that point just proves you don't know what you're talking about.

You're not breaking anything to me. I've seen friends that I've worked out with for years, almost everyday, taking hydroxycut and I've seen the results they obtained. Why is it necessary for me to take it myself to know how the stuff works?!

Who said anything about losing 20-30lbs in a month or two?

Honestly dude, do your fucking homework or just shut up because it's pretty evident the only one clueless here is yourself.


----------



## willith (Nov 22, 2008)

Labrie said:


> I'm clueless eh? Where did I say that protein isolate isn't whey? I was simply stating the differences between isolate and concentrate, so calm the fuck down.
> 
> Yes creatine is naturally produced by the body but creatine supplement is meant to help you gain muscle strength and size and in turn making you gain weight. Creatine monohydrate causes water retention but there are other types of creatine that don't. I've tried all types of creatine and I've noticed gains using each type, although the gains do differ.  The whole point of creatine is to gain muscle mass, so why you would even refute that point just proves you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> ...






......you did:



Labrie said:


> You guys can bash hydroxycut all you want but that shit works. I've never had a need to use it but I've seen guys I work out with drop 20-30lbs easy while using it.




*I like how you didn't acknowledge the fact that you have NO IDEA what else they were taking. GJDM.* And if it took them YEARS to lose that much weight using hydroxycut (like you insinuate)- then I think that speaks pretty well for its overall effectiveness. I mean it's not like you could just change your diet and lose 20-30 lbs in YEARS. 

Your explanation of creatine is and was moronic: "it makes you gain weight". .....no it doesn't. Eating burgers from Wendys makes you gain weight. Creatine makes you retain more water to feed your muscles while you're on it (which stops when you get off) and helps repair muscle faster- giving you a small gain overall when you're done. I've "gained" 7 lbs in one week from being on creatine- but just about all of that leaves when you get off it- leaving you with a net "gain" of very little. And if you get to the point where I am now- getting on or off creatine doesn't affect your weight at all. I can take a month off- lose no weight- get right back on and not gain any immediate water weight. Doesn't matter if it's monohydrate or Cell Mass, or even dat dere cell-tech. 

lol, if anyone here needs to "do their fucking homework" it's you. You're still wasting money on supplements. Good job newb. Go do curls in the squat rack.


----------



## Leon (Nov 22, 2008)

running


----------



## Labrie (Nov 22, 2008)

willith said:


> ......you did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never stated I didn't know what else they were taking at the time. Why do you keep twisted my words? 

Yeah I don't know what I'm talking about  I speak directly from years of personal experience based off the results my friends and I have obtained. I don't claim to be an expert on anything but I think I've taken enough biology classes in my life to know how the body works and I know how supplements work and what they're used for. If you think I'm wrong then so be it but I'm tired of wasting my time bickering with a typical "internet tough guy" who thinks he knows everything about everything. 

And no, the 20-30lbs weight loss was not over years as you seem to have interpreted. That weight loss took place over a few months this past summer.


----------



## Jason (Nov 22, 2008)

Labrie said:


> You guys can bash hydroxycut all you want but that shit works. I've never had a need to use it but I've seen guys I work out with drop 20-30lbs easy while using it. But at 16, I wouldn't recommend using fat burners. I'd also stay away from creatine as that will make you gain weight. If you're using protein then I'd recommend using a protein isolate instead of a regular whey concentrate. The isolate is more pure protein (usually 80-90%) whereas the whey concentrate has more carbs and fat in it.



Whey concentrate doesn't have more carbs or fat.


----------



## Jason (Nov 22, 2008)

Labrie said:


> You guys can bash hydroxycut all you want but that shit works. I've never had a need to use it but I've seen guys I work out with drop 20-30lbs easy while using it. But at 16, I wouldn't recommend using fat burners. I'd also stay away from creatine as that will make you gain weight. If you're using protein then I'd recommend using a protein isolate instead of a regular whey concentrate. The isolate is more pure protein (usually 80-90%) whereas the whey concentrate has more carbs and fat in it.



Whey concentrate doesn't have more carbs or fat.  or not enough to make a difference


----------



## willith (Nov 22, 2008)

Labrie said:


> I never stated I didn't know what else they were taking at the time. Why do you keep twisted my words?



Well you still have yet to say that they were taking anything else- so that leaves us to assume you either A) believe that's all they were taking or B) Severely over-guessed how much weight* (not bodyfat) was lost. And if you do know what else they were taking- why wouldn't you have said it already? 



> Yeah I don't know what I'm talking about  I speak directly from years of personal experience based off the results my friends and I have obtained. I don't claim to be an expert on anything but I think I've taken enough biology classes in my life to know how the body works and I know how supplements work and what they're used for.



Well Biology classes might not have helped you too much, seeing as they are pretty broad and apply to a plethora of organisms (not just humans)- It's Anatomy & Physiology that you were thinking of.
Anatomy: The study of body structure.
Physiology: Study of how the body functions.

Maybe you should take some classes in A&P?



> If you think I'm wrong then so be it but I'm tired of wasting my time bickering with a typical "internet tough guy" who thinks he knows everything about everything.



Well, you were wrong about A&P, you still think creatine can be used as a weight gainer, and you still think Hydroxycut is an effective supplement-but you've never taken it- so I don't _think_ you're wrong, I know you're wrong.


----------



## Labrie (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Whey concentrate doesn't have more carbs or fat.



That's the main difference between those two types of protein. An isolate is more pure protein while a concentrate contains more fat and carbs. If you don't believe me then go read the back of the bottle.

and to willith:

I've taken multiple anatomy and physiology courses both in human and other organisms seeing as I'm a biomedical major...but thanks for coming out. I'm also not saying that if you pop creatine then you'll automatically gain 10 pounds but if you really can't understand how it's purpose is to help gain muscle, well then I don't know what else to say. Just thought I'd clear that up and NOW I'm done with this thread.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 23, 2008)

We all understand you've taken classes, Labrie. We get it. Thanks.


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 23, 2008)

Leon said:


> running



Paired with a good diet, yes. And more sprinting/tabatas than long distance.


Dude, put yourself on the Paleo-Zone diet and you'll notice better results than this other supplement crap.


----------



## budda (Nov 23, 2008)

Leon said:


> running



pretty much it. running, eating right, walk as much as you can, and dont eat more than you need to.

all that said, i need to hit the gym today and buy groceries lol.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 23, 2008)

^


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2008)

id suggest Willith as a fat burner.

just work him over every day for about an hour with a mixture of punches and kicks and you should drop weight to begin with but then gain size and strength. Boxers use this technique with a large sand bag but willith WILL work better and will inspire you to get creative with your workout. Youl also never have any issues with 'not being in the mood' for working out.


----------



## klutvott (Nov 29, 2008)

Isn't green tea extract supposed to be good for you even if you're not trying to lose weight?


----------



## COBHC (Nov 29, 2008)

I use green tea + pyruvate and it seems to help and has no side effects.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 7, 2008)

Nick said:


> id suggest Willith as a fat burner.
> 
> just work him over every day for about an hour with a mixture of punches and kicks and you should drop weight to begin with but then gain size and strength. Boxers use this technique with a large sand bag but willith WILL work better and will inspire you to get creative with your workout. Youl also never have any issues with 'not being in the mood' for working out.


 



Made my day 


Im tryin to lose a few pounds, so its just adding more bike riding and eating less kentucky fried cancer and so on... Working ok so far


----------



## Leon (Dec 9, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Paired with a good diet, yes. And more sprinting/tabatas than long distance.
> 
> 
> Dude, put yourself on the Paleo-Zone diet and you'll notice better results than this other supplement crap.



tabatas?


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 9, 2008)

Fuck yeah tabatas. I have a love/hate with these things.

Tabata Anything - Four Minutes of Pain to Gain


This guy does GHD situps, which are brutal as hell.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsut373wK2o


----------

